# Greetings from the South



## EmeraldPHA86 (Feb 26, 2016)

I am Bro. Damon Taylor from Pythagoras Lodge #86 in Kansas City,  ks. PHA


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 27, 2016)

Greetings and welcome Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 27, 2016)

Greetings and Welcome from Australia


----------



## flipster (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome from southern Michigan.  Tyre No. 18


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 28, 2016)

Greetings from Louisville, Ky. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## EmeraldPHA86 (Feb 29, 2016)

It's very interesting to hear and see that there so many countries that recognize the craft. It would be interesting to hear your stories


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Mar 1, 2016)

EmeraldPHA86 said:


> I am Bro. Damon Taylor from Pythagoras Lodge #86 in Kansas City,  ks. PHA


Greetings from the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Georgia. I'm Brother Kendrick from Greensboro Lodge #223 Greensboro, Georgia. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bigjay (Mar 2, 2016)

Greetings brothers my name is Je'mere Chatman and I hale from Princehall lodge #24 in Detroit Mi. I'm pretty sure you're wondering about my lodges name but yes our lodge is named after Princehall since 1922.  I'm here for the knowledge and brotherhood so I say unto all 
S.M.I.B


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Mar 2, 2016)

Bigjay said:


> Greetings brothers my name is Je'mere Chatman and I hale from Princehall lodge #24 in Detroit Mi. I'm pretty sure you're wondering about my lodges name but yes our lodge is named after Princehall since 1922.  I'm here for the knowledge and brotherhood so I say unto all
> S.M.I.B


That lodge name is pretty common in other jurisdictions, so it doesn't come as a surprise.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Mar 2, 2016)

Bigjay said:


> Greetings brothers my name is Je'mere Chatman and I hale from Princehall lodge #24 in Detroit Mi. I'm pretty sure you're wondering about my lodges name but yes our lodge is named after Princehall since 1922.  I'm here for the knowledge and brotherhood so I say unto all
> S.M.I.B


Welcome to the forum


----------



## BroBook (Mar 2, 2016)

Welcome to the forum my Brother, you can learn something here, I am Bro Book, out of Excelsior #43, Pensacola fl. MWUGL, PHA.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 2, 2016)

Bigjay said:


> Greetings brothers my name is Je'mere Chatman and I hale from Princehall lodge #24 in Detroit Mi. I'm pretty sure you're wondering about my lodges name but yes our lodge is named after Princehall since 1922.  I'm here for the knowledge and brotherhood so I say unto all
> S.M.I.B


Greetings and welcome


----------

